# MEBO blog mentions pelvic floor dysfunction



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

In case some mightn't know about it the only charity out there for people who suffer from malodour disorders is called MEBO and was set up in America by a very wonderful lady called Maria.

http://www.meboresearch.org/

Anyway I subscribe to its blog and was surprised to see one of it's most recent topics was pelvic floor dysfunction -

http://www.bloodbornebodyodorandhalitosis.com/2014/09/pelvic-floor-dysfunction-possible-cause.html

It's not overly informative and doesn't really mention leaky gas as such but I think it's interesting as a lot of people on here seem to feel p.f.d. is the cause of their odour and it's the first time I've seen it alluded to it as a possible cause on a different website to this.

To be honest I was always a bit skeptical when I heard posters discussing pelvic floor dysfunction feeling it may be a red herring so it just goes to show to me how important it is to keep an open mind.

One thing I would say though is that from everything I've read on here and elsewhere I really do feel that if you have leaky gas but don't leak anything else like mucus the most common cause of the lg is in the area of dysbiosis, gut fementation/putrefaction, small intestinal bowel overgrowth. So it may be better to elimate that as a possible cause first before moving on to other things.

Obviously though as I've just learned it's not a good idea to be fixated on only one theory , I guess seeing that pelvic floor dysfunction is a recognised medical disorder it should be possible to get a doctor to diagnose you for sure whether you suffer from it or not.


----------

